
You Don't Have a Right to Believe Whatever You Want To - chewxy
https://aeon.co/ideas/you-dont-have-a-right-to-believe-whatever-you-want-to
======
oldandtired
Interesting read in part, but he has made a large mistake in his premise and
argument.

That is, he does not discuss that all belief is based on a choice made by the
believer. No matter what the belief system is, irrespective of any evidence
that may be for or against any specific belief and irrespective of any
authority that is dictating what should or should not be believed, each
individual has the full right to choice and what they choose to believe.

If nothing else, this is the most fundamental of rights, to be able to choose.
Interestingly enough, for the rights claimed by people, the one right that
doesn't seem to sit well is for everyone to have the right to choose some
course of action and the consequences thereof.

[EDIT}: Corrected some sentence structure

